# What are Your Favorite Schubert Lieder Albums?



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

What are Your Favorite Schubert Lieder Albums? I am not looking for exhaustive box sets so much as disc(s) with a dozen-or so of his lieder that are carefully chosen and exquisitely performed. Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

That's easy! I know only one:









Winterreise
Henschel/Gage


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

brotagonist said:


> That's easy! I know only one:
> 
> View attachment 63067
> 
> ...


hmm, i've seen that image somewhere before...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Any of these are fine performances of Schubert's lieder that I would not be without.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​You can't go wrong with this one.:tiphat:


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Many critics believe that Elisabeth Schwarzkopf's 1953 London live recording with Edwin Fischer at the piano is a gem (2000 remastered). That's perhaps the real school of how to sing Schubert:










I'm also satisfied with this Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau 1988 remastered edition (with Gerald Moore):


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

My favorites:









Janet Baker with Gerald Moore & Geoffrey Parsons









Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau with Jörg Demus


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Any of these are fine performances of Schubert's lieder that I would not be without.


Fantastic!!! :cheers:


----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

Renee Fleming & Christoph Escenbach, an excellent sampler.









Winterreise - Fischer-Dieskau & Gerald Moore. Also, Brigitte Fassbaender & Aribert Reimann.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Three of my favorite singers:


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

This one without a doubt. Not live, as Il Penseroso says above, but recorded in the studio.










Also this one, which is a conflation of more than one LP.










And then there's this. Probably not the most searching version you'll ever hear, but the beauty of the voice is irresistible.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

aajj said:


> Renee Fleming & Christoph Escenbach, an excellent sampler.
> 
> View attachment 63109
> 
> ...


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

GregMitchell said:


> This one without a doubt. Not live, as Il Penseroso says above, but recorded in the studio.


Oops yes, it's a studio recording! 
sorry for the mistake guys.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

All the Schubert Lieder with, you guessed it, Fischer-Dieskau and Gerald Moore also Gundula Janowitz with Irwin Gage.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I have this box set, Schubert Lieder on Record, on LP, no idea if it's on CD, but it's very good.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> I have this box set, Schubert Lieder on Record, on LP, no idea if it's on CD, but it's very good.


This box set looks really good. Will you bring it with you?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Any CD with Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau or Birgit Fassbaender. Or any CD from the Hyperion complete Schubert Lieder edition.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Wood said:


> This box set looks really good. Will you bring it with you?


Thanks honey! Will do, since your equipment is working and mine (turntable etc.) isn't. This link has the full track listing on an image (need to zoom in, but it's legible).

http://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Lieder-Record-1898-1952/dp/B00CZDLQBW

Much of it is of course on Youtube and on various later recital CDs.

Some highlights:

Gustav Walter 



Vanni Marcoux 



Harry Plunkett Greene 



George Henschel 



Friedrich Schorr 



 (I love this 'Am Meer' more than I can say, more than Walter's, even.)
Karl Erb 



Jon McCormack 



 (My overall favourite interpreter of lieder, though his German sounds a bit like mine. )

And too many others to link to hear- though now I'm wondering if it's _all_ on Youtube! It will be nice to hear the vinyl again though.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> Thanks honey! Will do, since your equipment is working and mine (turntable etc.) isn't. This link has the full track listing on an image (need to zoom in, but it's legible).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Lieder-Record-1898-1952/dp/B00CZDLQBW
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll look forward to hearing it. Many of the singers are unknown to me, though I like the ones that I recognise (except I find Pears singing lieder a bit challenging).

I'll listen to your highlights over the next few days.

:kiss:


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Wood said:


> Thanks I'll look forward to hearing it. Many of the singers are unknown to me, though I like the ones that I recognise* (except I find Pears singing lieder a bit challenging).*
> 
> I'll listen to your highlights over the next few days.
> 
> :kiss:


Peter Pears*- there's an Anglophone singer whose German is way better than mine or John's McC's. Plus I quite like his voice, odd as it was- the agreeability of vocal timbre of many major singers is something I seem to experience quite differently from everybody else. I think that box set has some of the Schwarzkopf/ Fischer Dieskau same old same old if you feel like playing it safe! 

Anyone not weirded out by Pears' voice should check out his Winterreise, which is probably my favourite after Souzay's beautifully sung recording:






Wood, my love, how about switching Visitor Messages back on? In a long distance relationship, there's no such thing as too many channels of communication. :kiss:

*I'll chuck out all Pears' records if you'll chuck out all of Kathleen Ferrier's. Go on, I dare you... :devil:


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> Peter Pears*- there's an Anglophone singer whose German is way better than mine or John's McC's. Plus I quite like his voice, odd as it was- the agreeability of vocal timbre of many major singers is something I seem to experience quite differently from everybody else. I think that box set has some of the Schwarzkopf/ Fischer Dieskau same old same old if you feel like playing it safe!
> 
> Anyone not weirded out by Pears' voice should check out his Winterreise, which is probably my favourite after Souzay's beautifully sung recording:
> 
> ...


Yes, I'll give them all a good shot.

I thought I had switched it back on a few days ago, since when I've been eagerly awaiting your message. However, it was still off when I just checked, so I've switched it on and saved it this time....

Surely a fairer exchange would be for you to jettison your nude photo of Morel.:devil:

Anyway, for you my darling, I will cease to listen to or even think about Kathleen Ferrier ever again. The sacrifice will make me feel closer to you.

You can keep Pears and Morel though.

:angel:


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Wood said:


> You can keep Pears and Morel though.
> 
> :angel:


I feel that there's more than one possible interpretation of that last sentence of yours... :lol:


----------



## PMarlowe (Feb 5, 2014)

"Schubert Lieder on Record" is on CD. It has been enhanced, is inexpensive (as long as you don't buy from Amazon) and is excellent. http://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Lieder-Record-1898-2012-Various/dp/B00803EXHK

A track list plus samples is here - http://www.warnerclassics.com/shop/...s-edition-schubert-lieder-on-record-1898-2012


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Florestan said:


>


I have this one. 5 LP vinyl box. Never could find Volume 2. I suspect the sales of Vol. 1 were not enought to warrant the recording of Vol. 2

View attachment 69894


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Barbebleu said:


> I have this one. 5 LP vinyl box. Never could find Volume 2. I suspect the sales of Vol. 1 were not enought to warrant the recording of Vol. 2
> 
> View attachment 69894


I saw a volume two on CD but very expensive on Amazon ($45)


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

This one is interesting, the piano in _Winterreise_ replaced by a hurdy-gurdy.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

I really like these:


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

Schubert was surely the greatest song-writer of all time, and there are thousands of wonderful recordings. I have a couple of thousand entries under Schubert lieder in my catalogue, but I can't give any better advice than has already been given:
Schwarzkopf with Edwin Fischer, almost anything by Fischer-Dieskau but especially his collaborations with Gerald Moore, the groundbreaking Hyperion edition - I can't remember ever anticipating the next release in a series as excitedly as this one. Hans Hotter, Matthias Goerne, Ian Bostridge, Janet Baker, Sarah Walker, Arleen Auger ... the list of those who move me is nearly endless. But I do have a soft spot in particular for Elly Ameling, because she was the singer who introduced to many of the lieder in the 1970s, always with unfailing sensitivity and beautiful tone.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I really like the albums sung by Jonas Kaufmann for sure.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

One of the best, by far:


----------



## Bastian (Jul 12, 2015)

I really enjoy the CDs recorded by Matthias Goerne. I wouldn't be able to pick just one of them, but I could name a few songs that have impressed me greatly. I wasn't familiar with 'Der Zwerg' before, but now is one of my favourites. The same I could say about 'Totengräbers Heimweh'. Leaving aside the more famous ones, some of my new favourites are: 'Der Winterabend', 'Des Fischers LIebesglück', 'Schäfers Klagelied'... Just tried to play a few more, just to refresh my memory. Oh, God, they are all wonderful. Now I'm trapped and I'll have to do this all day. Send help.


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

quack said:


> This one is interesting, the piano in _Winterreise_ replaced by a hurdy-gurdy.
> 
> View attachment 69906


It certainly is weird, not just for the hurdy gurdy but a soprano singer. A curiosity indeed. Thanks for sharing.


----------

